# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Escándalo: España se declara insolvente para depurar sus aguas

## NoRegistrado

> Leo con sorpresa que la Directora General del Agua afirma que España no podrá cumplir la Directiva Marco del Agua en materia de depuración de aguas por faltarle 9.000 millones de euros (Mira AQUÍ la noticia). Exacto, nos dice la Directora que España no tiene dinero y que no nos podemos dar estos lujos de depurar el agua que contaminamos, que no es razonable pedirnos que depuremos nuestras aguas residuales sin tener en cuenta el dinero que tenemos.
> 
> ¿Nos faltan 9.000 millones? No lo entiendo, hace apenas unos días Rajoy ha anunciado que para el año que viene nos iban a reducir los impuestos por un importe de  9.000 millones. Cuando le preguntaron si esta bajada de impuestos iba a suponer nuevos recortes afirmó que no, que la recuperación es firme y cada vez más intensa, no es un alarde de optimismo injustificado, ha llegado para quedarse, y afirmó: pisamos terreno sólido. Pero ahora vemos que no es exactamente así, el recorte se lo pegarán a la depuración de agua y el terreno que pisamos no es exactamente un terreno sólido, es un terreno contaminado.
> 
> ¿Debería aceptar la Comisión Europea que España recaude 9,000 millones penos en una operación claramente electoralista y que a la vez diga que no cumple las directivas europeas por que le faltan 9.000 millones de euros? ¿Debería aceptar la Comisión Europea que España siga contaminando sus ríos cuando cuenta desde hace años con una sentencia en firme del Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea? ¿Debemos aceptar los españoles que nuestros gobernantes permitan que contaminemos nuestro futuro?
> 
> Para un país como España 9.000 millones no es tanto y si no sólo recordar que los clubes de fútbol deben a la Seguridad Social cerca de 3.500 millones o que hemos enterrado en el rescate a los bancos cerca de 100.000 millones.
> 
> Por favor, respetemos más nuestros ríos.


http://www.jcatienza.net/home.php/?p...=ReviveOldPost

En éste país en el que das una patada a una piedra y sale un corrupto o un sumiso que aplaude que le roben y masacren, sólo se arreglará el asunto de la depuración cuando el tema de votos a mansalva.
Panda de.....

Una vez más acierta JC Atienza, al igual que Miguel Angel Sánchez, Araujo o Luis Miguel Domínguez entre otros muchos, que ponen el dedo en la llaga a cambio muchas veces de insultos de algún empanao que no se entera de ná.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

albertillovernel (12-oct-2014),G20 (11-oct-2014),Varanya (13-oct-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

http://www.consumer.es/web/es/medio_.../16/147847.php

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y qué quieres decir con eso?
Es que entiendes ésto como una batalla de siglas?
Alguien ha dicho que antes las cosas se hacían mucho mejor?

Que yo sepa, la competencia de depuración de aguas residuales, está en manos de las CCAA...

En fin...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Sin entrar en política, sólo digo que hay temas que todo el mundo va a arreglar y todavía queda tiempo desgraciadamente para que se solucionen.

----------

